# Pants recommendations sub $200.



## sonicboom141 (Dec 28, 2012)

I am trying to find a new pair of pants this year under $200($150-$175 mostly). I am in the midwest.

I was looking at:
686 smarty slim
Analog Anthem
Oakley Westend
Airblaster the pant stone

Any other recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

For the love of everything that is good in this world, please do not propagate the "skinny" or "slim" pants look. That shit is fucking awful. It's even worse than the tall tee with pants crotch dragging the ground trend of a few years ago and I thought nothing would top that.


----------



## sonicboom141 (Dec 28, 2012)

I am just trying to find pants, not skinny specific. I would rather them be a bit on the loose side. Those just popped up in that price range.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

sonicboom141 said:


> I am just trying to find pants, not skinny specific. I would rather them be a bit on the loose side. Those just popped up in that price range.


Two of the pants you linked look like girl pants imo. For 686 I would go Smarty Cargo, but I don't know if you'd want to get those without trying them on first. I like the Oakleys best out of the ones you posted - and I've heard they make great gear.


----------



## sonicboom141 (Dec 28, 2012)

I currently have Burton cargos but they are a bit tight now on the waist. I will check out the smarty cargos.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

I just got Saga 3L Monarchs. They're pretty nice for 200 bucks.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> For the love of everything that is good in this world, please do not propagate the "skinny" or "slim" pants look. That shit is fucking awful. It's even worse than the tall tee with pants crotch dragging the ground trend of a few years ago and I thought nothing would top that.


I definitely don't like skinny pants but I sure as hell don't want to have super baggy pants that makes me look like a empty marshmallow man.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Helly hanson pants are great.

I have a few, and they are light, and waterproof, as well as very breathable. Ignore the "ski" part of name

LEGEND CARGO PANT - Men - Pants - Helly Hansen Official Online Store

I have the Mission cargo (bit more pricy) but these are list price, so pretty sure you can find them cheaper online
http://www.leftlanesports.com/product.aspx?p=HEL01292&a=GoogleBase&gclid=CjwKEAiAhcGjBRDot_fjjtPKrgsSJACNYh765l3Pq0fM58iEkxJyjuEy4e6_IU4z7zlkQ5p07EGeDxoCivbw_wcB


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

sonicboom141 said:


> I currently have Burton cargos but they are a bit tight now on the waist. I will check out the smarty cargos.



Smartys will be little more roomy, almost opposite side of the spectrum from slim fit.

When my smartys finally had to be hung up, got some goretex cargo burtons for 150. Very happy. Evo outlet has some.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> For the love of everything that is good in this world, please do not propagate the "skinny" or "slim" pants look. That shit is fucking awful. It's even worse than the tall tee with pants crotch dragging the ground trend of a few years ago and I thought nothing would top that.


This. And camo. Who ever the fuck brought the camo trend into snowboarding needs to die. Shit was lame back in 2005, u look like u got ur pants from the Walmart hunting section


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Steezus Christ said:


> This. And camo. Who ever the fuck brought the camo trend into snowboarding needs to die. Shit was lame back in 2005, u look like u got ur pants from the Walmart hunting section


I don't mind camo. Not my style, but whatever. Now, white and snow camo? Please stop that shit too. On storm days that's just asking to get fucking plowed over.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

Bamfboardman said:


> I just got Saga 3L Monarchs. They're pretty nice for 200 bucks.


Been looking to pick up a pair of these to replace my anomies from a few years ago. Saga do some pretty sick stuff


----------



## vice87 (Oct 24, 2014)

out of that list: the analogs and oakleys look alright.

the other two. no.


----------



## debun (Nov 22, 2014)

Would any one laugh at me if I showed up wearing a pair of Walmart ski pants


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

debun said:


> Would any one laugh at me if I showed up wearing a pair of Walmart ski pants



Honestly, I don't think anyone really cares - but the fit on those looks awful and there is no information on how breathable/waterproof they are. Just find decent pants from a reputable brand on a discount. geartrade, sierra trading posting, evo.com outlet, ebay...these are all great sites to start finding decent gear at a decent prices. 

When I first started, I had completely mismatched outerwear from Target (i really didn't think I would get into snowboarding like I have - thought it would be a one time trip). The jacket ripped when I fell getting off the lift...but I still have the pants. I don't wear them - they are poofy, teal marshmallow pants (but are really comfy and warm). Keeping them JUST IN CASE something devastating happens to my snowboard pants on a trip. They pretty much live in my trunk now.  I probably looked like such a touristy noob...but no one pointed and laughed - and I looked like a touristy noob anyway by how much I fell down. I didn't really care about how steezy my gear was. BUT it wasn't durable, not very breathable, and the jacket was shit for waterproofing (the pants were actually really decent).


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Not people of walmart at least


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

debun said:


> Would any one laugh at me if I showed up wearing a pair of Walmart ski pants


Whether or not people laugh at you will depend on your age I suppose. However, if you plan on riding more than once or twice a year I'd invest in something better quality. They look pretty fucking terrible.


----------



## debun (Nov 22, 2014)

And here I was thinking they looked like regular snowboard pants. Sierra trading post has some cheap pants too but I think they are ski pants as well. Kinda pricey to be fashionable.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

debun said:


> Would any one laugh at me if I showed up wearing a pair of Walmart ski pants


I give it 3 days until they fall apart, Canadian tire gets about 4


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

debun said:


> And here I was thinking they looked like regular snowboard pants. Sierra trading post has some cheap pants too but I think they are ski pants as well. Kinda pricey to be fashionable.


I don't think it matters whether they are labeled "ski" or "snowboard" pants. You just want quality gear that's durable, has good waterproofing, and is breathable - and has a good fit you like. Those walmart pants look awful as far as fit goes, and like I said probably won't last long, nor keep you very dry. Not sure what you mean by "looking like regular snowboard pants" either. It's not really about fashion - if you don't mind how those look, it's all good, no one else really cares either. But you're wasting your money buying them when they will do shit-all to protect you from the elements.


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

sonicboom141 said:


> I am just trying to find pants, not skinny specific. I would rather them be a bit on the loose side. Those just popped up in that price range.


I just got a pair of the regular 686 Smarty pants for about $190 out the door. If you look hard enough you can find them on the cheap. I know they have some on Evo right now in the outlet section for a pretty damn good deal as long as they have your size.

I will say this, I think I'm going to LOVE these pants. The zip out liner is badass. I'll know tomorrow.

http://www.evo.com/outlet/pants/686...riginal-cargo-insulated-pants-kelly-green.jpg

$125 and free shipping, put that in your pipe and smoke it!


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

2hellnbak said:


> I just got a pair of the regular 686 Smarty pants for about $190 out the door. If you look hard enough you can find them on the cheap. I know they have some on Evo right now in the outlet section for a pretty damn good deal as long as they have your size.
> 
> I will say this, I think I'm going to LOVE these pants. The zip out liner is badass. I'll know tomorrow.


I have the women's version - they are pretty sweet, although I haven't used them yet on the snow. A little long on me, as all pants are, and it's a little loose around the waist, but I got a belt for 'em. I like how they're roomy, I can fit knee pads underneath for my park adventures. Got em for $100 on a closeout.


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

radiomuse210 said:


> I have the women's version - they are pretty sweet, although I haven't used them yet on the snow. A little long on me, as all pants are, and it's a little loose around the waist, but I got a belt for 'em. I like how they're roomy, I can fit knee pads underneath for my park adventures. Got em for $100 on a closeout.


That's a slammin deal. I was at CO ski and golf a couple weeks ago and they had last years smarty cargos for $110 but I blew my snowboarding wad on boots that day instead. Went back to look for them today but they were gone of course. I needed pants in a bad way though and the clearance rack had been ravaged like a pharmacy during a zombie apocalypse. Still got them for 10% off so I can't complain too much, these pants seem like they'll hold up for quite a while.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

2hellnbak said:


> That's a slammin deal. I was at CO ski and golf a couple weeks ago and they had last years smarty cargos for $110 but I blew my snowboarding wad on boots that day instead. Went back to look for them today but they were gone of course. I needed pants in a bad way though and the clearance rack had been ravaged like a pharmacy during a zombie apocalypse. Still got them for 10% off so I can't complain too much, these pants seem like they'll hold up for quite a while.


Tell me about it... LeftLaneSports has some amazing deals. Got the Smarty Ribbon jacket for $145 - not bad considering it was in the upper $200s when I saw it in the store last year. Found my boots off Geartrade (unused Backcountry return) over the summer for $75 usually $220. I found some amazing deals by just being patient and doing it over the course of the year. Snowboard socks for $5 a pop. Kind of bummed I didn't jump on these cheap Rome Madison bindings on geartrade (also a backcountry return around $80) but I hesitated because they were white instead of black. Doh.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

Radio, do you buy ANYTHING from a brick + mortar store?


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Steezus Christ said:


> Radio, do you buy ANYTHING from a brick + mortar store?


Yup, sure do. Bought my last three board and binding set ups (including my new setup) from my local B&M store. Bought my last two pairs of boots (before the geartrade find) and old jacket and pants from them also. Purchased all of my waxing gear there this year, had a stomp pad on my old board from there, my tech hoodie, couple of hats, etc....

My next board set up purchase I'm planning on getting there also. I know they have the board I want, just not sure on the bindings (as per my other post, I'm not sure what I want to get yet). If they don't, then yeah I'll probably get them off the 'net. :shrug:


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

Does it count as a brick and mortar store if it's a local chain? I do most of my shopping at Colorado Ski and Golf because they usually have somebody pretty knowledgeable around to help you pick your gear and they make commission off the sales. I buy some things online but CO Ski and Golf usually meets or exceeds online deals except in extreme cases.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Steezus Christ said:


> Radio, do you buy ANYTHING from a brick + mortar store?


LOL!
Given Radiomuse's post count over such a short time as a member, I'm surprised she and chomps don't have long-running threads where they are the only posters. :hairy:


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

GreyDragon said:


> LOL!
> Given Radiomuse's post count over such a short time as a member, I'm surprised she and chomps don't have long-running threads where they are the only posters. :hairy:



chomps and i are connected somehow, perhaps in a past life.

it's pretty easy to get caught up in threads like this and knock up ten posts in a day...put that over a few months and there ya go! I take online classes so I'm on the computer a good bit when I'm not at work or trying to have a life. It's a nice way to procrastinate that's for sure.

Hopefully once the season starts, I can get my snowboard fix in real life. :facepalm3: :embarrased1:


----------

